# Price of 240sx new?



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

This may be a weird question but I am just curious

I was wondering if anyone knew what the price was of the 1991-1994 240sx when they first came out?

Like what was the price range they sold at?


----------



## zyg0te (Aug 29, 2003)

$16,390 - 1991 240sx SE fastback


----------

